# jod straps at shows



## sunnylover (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm mostly a western rider, but I want to start doing english at shows. I don't have tall boots anymore, and now have jods and half chaps, but not leather ones for shows. Would jod straps be okay for shows, even though im 13? Or should I try to get leather half chaps, since I can't use my suede ones?


----------



## sunnylover (Aug 25, 2008)

anyone have anything to say?


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

it might depend on where you are, but around here the only ones who wear jods/straps are little kids on ponies! like, 6 or 7 year olds... I would recommend half chaps!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

i am in my second year of showing and in my first year i used jod straps but i found very inexpensive tall boots so i ride in those. They were only 70 some dollars.. but i would go with half chaps if i were you.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I'd get half-chaps.


----------



## sunnylover (Aug 25, 2008)

what is the usual price for half chaps? it's not like i'll be doing huge shows or anything. how do i know my size?


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

i'm 16 and i wear job clips, usually juniors (16 and under) wear jod boots, seniors wear gaitors


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

sunnylover said:


> what is the usual price for half chaps? it's not like i'll be doing huge shows or anything. how do i know my size?


 Well price depends on what brand, style, ect. you want. Leather ones are normally pretty expensive. And as for size you would have to try them on... different ones fit differently.. There are kid sizes and adult sizes. And the sizes are normally extra small, small, medium, large and extra large. If you are 13 then you will probably be in the adult sizes unless you have tiny calfs.


----------



## sunnylover (Aug 25, 2008)

moomoo- so i wouldn't even need jod straps? I could just use my jods, and jod clips?


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Yep  I just use jods and jod clips, no-one has ever commented (even at anglesey county show)


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

they are for kids under 11 usually. some people think even 12. i got tall boots when i was off a medium pony at age 11. so id consider getting half chaps   

im not sure rly how to put it into words, but id think the best way wuld be this

its "traditional" to wear the straps. i know for a fact that in A-AA rated shows they will look at that in the ring to see if you are dressed properly. but if you are only doing small shows, then youll be fine :wink:


----------

